# Axle & Tire Problems??



## casco1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Notice some unusual tire wear after about 4000 miles. Took the unit to the dealer to have them look at it while doing some other minor repairs--blinds etc. Anyway they determined that the wear had something to do with bad axles and got approval from Keystone for a heavier duty axle. The work is still not done after 2 months but that is another problem that will be dealt with shortly.

Going with a better set of Goodyears for the tires.

Anyone else had any problems with axles???


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

Now, but we're upgrading tires and wheels anyway. What model do you have?

And welcome to the site!!! action


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Can't remember reading about anyone else having this problem.

Welcome to our site...please stick around after you get this problem resolved.


----------



## casco1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Its a 28 rsds. I think thats right. Its the sofa that slides out rather than the table. I usually get the ds part wrong. hehe.

Anyway. It looks like I'm going to have to get a little more aggressive in getting the work done. They have had the trailer for 2 months. Checked on it today and they let the batteries die etc. I've been pretty polite so far. But the patience is pretty much gone. Gonna try the Pentagon first. Airstrike or artillery??


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Hi casco1

I had a very similar wear problem as you with the stock tires on my 28bhs, but it was on the passenger side. I always figured it was because of the extra weight from the kitchen being on the right side. I eventually put some Marathons on and towed quite a few miles with them and never noticed the same wear pattern








Never understood it.

Hopefully you will get your Outback from the dealer soon with the new axles. Hope all goes well... Good luck!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Oh...casco1, where are you from? We have a bunch of local rallys, maybe you can join one.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

casco1,

action Welcome to the site. Sorry to hear you are having trouble getting the work completed. Wouldn't think there could be a good excuse for it taking that long. Good Luck with it. Post and let us know what happens.


----------



## LateralG (Feb 11, 2006)

casco1 said:


> Notice some unusual tire wear after about 4000 miles. Took the unit to the dealer to have them look at it while doing some other minor repairs--blinds etc. Anyway they determined that the wear had something to do with bad axles and got approval from Keystone for a heavier duty axle. The work is still not done after 2 months but that is another problem that will be dealt with shortly.
> 
> Going with a better set of Goodyears for the tires.
> 
> ...


It may be distortion in the photo, but it looks like the front axle has toe-in & the rear, toe-out.

Are you able to measure side-side distance between tires? If so, compare forward-most dimension with rear-most.


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

Woah...

Looking at the pics, there is definitely something wrong with that right side axle.

If it really looks like that, instead of camera distortion, I don't know if I would have pulled it 4 miles, much less 4000....

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

No problems with ours
But sorry to hear about the problem with the axles
Hope they get everything straighten out for you quickly

Don


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Woah...
> 
> Looking at the pics, there is definitely something wrong with that right side axle.
> 
> ...


i agree. you would think that would be pretty noticable if it were real. guess we may never know now that the OB is in the shop. I do know that a wide angle lens can lead to that distortion.

scott


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I personally would check to make sure the axles are square. Put the trailer on the TV. Leave your tongue jack about 6 in off the ground. Tie a string around the pipe of the jack . Stretch the string under the trailer to one side of the axle and hold it at the U bolt. Hold it with your finger where it touches and move to the same spot on the U bolt on the other side of the same axle. It should be the same. Check both axles.

I used to check 18 wheel trailers this way from the hook up pin to the U bolts.

Check all mounting points, hangers and springs for cracks or looseness.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Just curious, was this picture taken after backing up the trailer or was it being pulled forward with a turn? The distortion seems to be VERY high and I can not imagine it would track very well like that. You will get significant deflection on dual axles when backing up so that is why I ask.


----------



## casco1 (Jul 17, 2005)

The dealer took the pics so not sure what kind of camera etc they took the pics with. Both axles are being replaced if they ever show. But I will be back up there tomorrow afternoon. Gonna get some answers then I think.


----------



## casco1 (Jul 17, 2005)

About the Rally's etc. I'm in Central Ca., South of Fresno. Will be traveling this summer up towards Wyoming & Montana. Maybe Washington & Oregon. Won't decide on a route for a while. Might go through Vegas & Utah depending on heat etc.


----------



## larrylisa7176 (Nov 5, 2005)

Any updates on your trailer since we talked at work last week??


----------



## casco1 (Jul 17, 2005)

Not yet. I'm bout to call up there in a few minutes. See what they tell me today.

Ima send you a separate message with my regular email address etc.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

casco1 said:


> About the Rally's etc. I'm in Central Ca., South of Fresno. Will be traveling this summer up towards Wyoming & Montana. Maybe Washington & Oregon. Won't decide on a route for a while. Might go through Vegas & Utah depending on heat etc.
> [snapback]92432[/snapback]​


let us know your dates for Oregon, maybe you can catch the Spring or Fall rally.


----------



## Joe_650 (Jul 21, 2004)

We had a similar problem with our trailer. We have a 23RS and our tire wore the same exact way. We took it to the local dealer and they said they couldn't find anything wrong with it. They replaced the bad tire. We're wondering if there is something else wrong with ours now. We have way less than 4000 miles on ours.


----------



## casco1 (Jul 17, 2005)

print out the topic & take it to them. Maybe with the pics you can show them what yours is doing....who knows.


----------

